# Bulova Accutron Running Fast After Battery Change!



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi All,

I changed the battery on one of my Bulova Accutrons, from one marked "Bulova 218 West Germany"to a Renata 344 and it is now running about 10 minutes fast per day. Previously it kept great time. Any ideas please?

thanks

Lee.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Not surprised at all :no:.

The original, judging from those markings, was an old 1.3 volt mercury battery. The Renata is a 1.5 volt silver oxide; the slightly higher voltage will result in double-indexing unless its been re-phased for the higher voltage.

Two options:

1) Use expensive Accucells

2) Get it re-phased for modern batteries.

2) is what I always go for and advise others to do likewise.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Paul, very helpful.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Paul had my Accutron in his operating theatre and the patient now keeps spot-on time. Surgeon Silver Hawk is recommended.

Mike


----------

